# BMW X5 f15 sat Nav problem



## Liverpool786 (Sep 11, 2019)

My navigation maps won't load and the idrive screen is stuck with the message "Starting navigation system". Everything was working fine and then it randomly started doing this today. My Bluetooth audio doesn't work for music either. I can answer phone calls and use the car speakers but music won't stream. Radio/DAB/cd still work also aux still works .


----------



## mihairotariu83 (6 mo ago)

Hi i have the same problem, what was the solution?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

in 99% need exchange drive in Hu unit


----------

